# new to the forum looking for snowboard advice



## wizzardeel (Sep 13, 2011)

hey. how is everyone doing? i just joined the forum looking for some advice for my new board. I used to have a rossignol 156 i bought used from a friend and i learned to board on it and now that im getting pretty decent, im easily going down on diamonds and double diamonds and starting to use the terrain park a bit. i am looking for a flexible board that i can easily maneuver. im 6'0" and 130lbs (yea i know pretty light) and i live in maryland so the slopes that we have here are pretty much ice with barely any powder what so ever. so like i said i was thinking about a 151-152 flexible board under $300. any suggestions?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Honestly looking in the buy/sell section here would be a good idea.As for a board as you are an icecoaster too boards with magne-traction gnu/lib tech, rossignol and a few other comapanies) or vario sidecut (never summer) and some of the other variations would be a good thing to look for. That way you don't have to always run a super sharp edge to get the grip you need. A Lib Tech skate banana or Neversummer Evo would be two suggested often on here but unless used they go for a bit more $. K2 and Flow are making some really nice boards that won't set you back as much.


----------



## wizzardeel (Sep 13, 2011)

anybody else can throw some brands and models at me. i looked at the never summer evo and it looks legit and what other users said it will fit my needs.

so i need a flexible board that can carve well and be easily maneuverable.


----------



## 502boarder (Sep 12, 2011)

do you still have the rossignol?


----------



## wizzardeel (Sep 13, 2011)

502boarder said:


> do you still have the rossignol?


no i sold it with my old bindings.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

If you check out a site called whiskeymilitia.com you will see some great deals on boards.Lately it has been O-matic, Artec, and Stepchild. Usually the boards are in the 140-150$ range.Thing is you need to act quick as each deal is only up for a certain amount of time and you need to check back until they have the board you might want.


----------



## wizzardeel (Sep 13, 2011)

here are a couple selections. just let me know tell me some of the board models i should be looking for:

Men's Snowboards | evo outlet

On Sale: Boards from Dogfunk.com

i hope i am allowed to post websites on this forum.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

u can get last years park pickles and skate bananas for fairly affordable prices. 

another brand to consider especially for price i would say check out the bataleon evil twin or airobic (airobic would probably work for you as a fairly light rider, its VERY flexy).


----------



## wizzardeel (Sep 13, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> u can get last years park pickles and skate bananas for fairly affordable prices.
> 
> another brand to consider especially for price i would say check out the bataleon evil twin or airobic (airobic would probably work for you as a fairly light rider, its VERY flexy).


thank you for the suggestions. any websites that you know of that are reliable and have good prices and are popular?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ok well i may have spoken a bit soon, especially considering your $300 budget. however if you scrounge around, there are deals to be had. 155 bataleon airobic 2011 - $310 on amazon. other good places to look are at the outlet on evo.com or the-house.

to get a premium board that has a sidecut like vario grip (never summer) or magnetraction (lib tech and gnu) you will have to spend more like $400-450 for last years models if u want something new (just from a preliminary search around the net).

the evo outlet has alot of really cheap boards and there are several internet sources for boards in this price range. just remember that the selection is bottom of the barrel, you get what you pay for and there ARE diamonds in the rough but its gotta just be the perfect item at the right time.


----------



## wizzardeel (Sep 13, 2011)

Any other boards that i should be looking for around $300? Some other models besides bataleon airobic maybe a 2010 model that i could maybe find brand new?


----------



## wizzardeel (Sep 13, 2011)

Santa Cruz Seth Hout Pro 2007/2008 snowboard

Does anybody know anything about this board at all? I can't seem to find too much about it. I don't know how soft it is. I am thinking about getting it and I found it at an amazing price.


----------



## wizzardeel (Sep 13, 2011)

well anyway.. i ended up buying the one above ^^^. i read some stuff about it and it was a great price, it looks good, and its mainly for terrain park so its flexible and the sidewalls allow good carving. so im happy. thanks for all the help everybody. if i can ever get my hands on a last year's model bataleon airobic ill go for it


----------

